# Band of Brothers



## Semper Fi (May 7, 2004)

Any thoughts on this mini-series? I recorded all of them with my brother when it was on the History Channel. I thought it was sobering and extremely well-deplicted. It captured war itself with seemingly no intent to score big in Hollywood. My favorites are the two episodes in Bastogne and the Hurtgen Forest, and the one, Why We Fight. What are your opinions?


----------



## Johnney (May 7, 2004)

my mom and dad got the series for me last christmas i think.  pretty awesome collection!


----------



## Comrade (May 7, 2004)

If you get the whole series on DVD it comes in this metal bound box which is cool enough to take along in combat.

Anyone who enjoyed "Saving Private Ryan" and the realistic, staccatto rythym of combat photography involved in that movie, would positively enjoy this sixteen hour series.


----------



## Johnney (May 7, 2004)

saving private ryan was excellent!  but i still think the one that i like the most was blackhawk down.  mostly because it was in my time.  i missed that deployment by about 45 days!


----------



## Jmarie (May 7, 2004)

I love both of them..that's just because i'm a big WWII buff..and history it's self just is so intersting..well from WWII on..before that i'm not really into...


----------



## Semper Fi (May 7, 2004)

yeah, I like history, too. I did a powerpoint project on DDay before Christmas, it was almost more fun than cleaning a gun! Yeah, BoB is going to be the _Patton_  of the future.


----------



## Doc Holiday (May 7, 2004)

Band of Brothers is an awesome movie.  I also liked the Bastogne episode, but my really favorite part is towards the end when Maj Winters runs into Cpt Sobel and makes him salute.  That was priceless!


----------



## Jmarie (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> *yeah, I like history, too. I did a powerpoint project on DDay before Christmas, it was almost more fun than cleaning a gun! Yeah, BoB is going to be the Patton  of the future. *



Did you see on USA there is going to be a movie called Dwight..it's about days before DDay..it looks good and also on the history channel there is going to be shows on DDay..ones before DDay and what happen after..they look good too just wanted to let you know..


----------



## Semper Fi (May 7, 2004)

Yes. This being the 60th anneversary, of course stuff will be on! I want to do something to commemorate this... any ideas?


----------



## CrazyLiberal (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> *it was almost more fun than cleaning a gun!*



I really hope you aren't serious here.. you said you were starting Highschool next year so you are 13-14? What has the world come to with 13 year olds with guns.

But anyways! I watched all of them I thought they were very good.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *I really hope you aren't serious here.. you said you were starting Highschool next year so you are 13-14? What has the world come to with 13 year olds with guns.
> 
> But anyways! I watched all of them I thought they were very good. *



Not everyone subscribes to your anti gun idiocy.  Guns are great toys for children.


----------



## Patriot (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *I really hope you aren't serious here.. you said you were starting Highschool next year so you are 13-14? What has the world come to with 13 year olds with guns.
> 
> But anyways! I watched all of them I thought they were very good. *





Nothing wrong with teenagers understanding gun safety and staring good cleaning habits.


----------



## CrazyLiberal (May 8, 2004)

YES GUNS ARE GOOD TOYS FOR CHILDREN. Because we know that toys should be deadly killing machines. Anti-gun idiocy? You think that gun crimes will go down if more people have guns to defend themselves from attacks.. they only go upp uppp UP.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 9, 2004)

i taped them back when they were on hbo during the first run. going to get them on dvd as well. one thing i don't get about them on the history channel: all the blood and guts are there as well as the swearing:shit asshole etc etc with the exception of fuck. wtf? why just cut out that one word? oh well.


----------



## insein (May 11, 2004)

Excellent miniseries.  If i had $90, i'd buy that on DVD.  I love its realism.  Not really much hollywood cliche in it at all.  Just true war grit.

And Crazy liberal, this is the movie review forum if you want to debate a topic go up top.  No one whats to hear your shit down here.


----------



## NewGuy (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CrazyLiberal _
> *YES GUNS ARE GOOD TOYS FOR CHILDREN. Because we know that toys should be deadly killing machines. Anti-gun idiocy? You think that gun crimes will go down if more people have guns to defend themselves from attacks.. they only go upp uppp UP. *



Care to prove this point in another thread?


----------



## Zhukov (May 12, 2004)

I never got to see them on HBO so now I've been remembering to record them on The History Channel. (I missed it when they played them all back to back.)

I believe so far they've had...

1. Curahee
2. Day of Days
3. Caretan

I think there are 13 or so episodes?

I loved Saving Private Ryan so I was excited about this mini-series as soon as I heard about the Hanks/Spielberg association.  I knew those two wouldn't let me down, and so far it's been spectacular.

Winters is the epitome of what an American soldier and an American hero is.


----------



## Semper Fi (May 25, 2004)

Cheers to that, Zhukov! Winters and later Spiers are the two greatest of that mini-series. I love it when Spiers runs through the Germans during the charge of Foy. I have the history channel on right now, BoB will be on in 45 minutes. Tonight is Crossroads, I believe.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (May 25, 2004)

theres only 10 episodes total.


----------



## Comrade (May 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zhukov _
> *I never got to see them on HBO so now I've been remembering to record them on The History Channel. (I missed it when they played them all back to back.)
> 
> I believe so far they've had...
> ...



If you have a free 3 day weekend, I highly recommend you beg/borrow/or steal the entire DVD series, bolt the doors, unplug the phone, draw the blinds, and watch each episode in order and at least twice.

Some of the greatest things about this series:

(Without too many spoilers)

Winter's bravery and compassion, a true leader with genuine humanity.  

The smiling German youth who suddenly realizes he is about to die... the most moving moment in the series.

A Curahee grudge finally set to rest.  "Salute the rank, not the man!".

The tragedy, sacrifice, and trumph of Bastogne.  Mixed feelings from the victory given the cost.

The backstory to Spiers from Day of Days, hilarious moment when he offers a cigarette to one of the troops.  The development of his character as a subject of legend and how he himself adresses it, is fascinating.

How even the most gruff characters such as Malarkey become the most endearing of fellow among the Company.

The burning pride in the eyes of a wife of a German commander, which are replaced with shame as she and the other townspeople bury the dead from the concentration camp nearby.

The believable character development, combat realism, excellent acting, encompassing story line, historical accuracy...  I can't say enought good things about the series.


----------



## Semper Fi (May 31, 2004)

Yes, I must agree. It's settled, next time I go to work, I'll pick up the DVD collection. Then maybe I can get a few days to myself, and watch it. Theres so much I missed, I need to go back and watch them again.


----------



## insein (May 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> *Yes, I must agree. It's settled, next time I go to work, I'll pick up the DVD collection. Then maybe I can get a few days to myself, and watch it. Theres so much I missed, I need to go back and watch them again. *



Ditto but i don't have an extra $90 right now.


----------



## Zhukov (Jun 1, 2004)

"Bastogne" was on tonight.  

Combat medic running around without even a sidearm...

The whole episode one grim depiction of war, where a group of Americans are halfway around the world surrounded and dying to free complete strangers.

Nobility.

It should be a requirement for every European in high school to watch that.  Hell, it should be a requirement in this country.

Another great episode.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2004)

Is the History Channel showing these uncut? I hate to watch something knowing it's been re-edited for TV.


----------



## dmp (Jun 2, 2004)

I've tried to watch the History Channel's broadcast - never could get 'into' the show...probably because I started mid-way thru. 

I loved and hated SPR...Very moving, uh, movie.




for the record - I shot my first .22 rifle at age 5, first 20-gauge at age 7, first 30-30 at age 8, First M16 at age 19, first M60 at age 19, first M203 at age 19, first AT-4 at age 19, first 2.5" diameter Surface-to-air missile at age 19 - who said guns aren't good for kids???


----------



## Zhukov (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *Is the History Channel showing these uncut? I hate to watch something knowing it's been re-edited for TV. *



I'm not sure, but this particular episode was incredibly bloody, including a scene where a soldier gets the front part of his neck shot off.  Pretty graphic.  If it's edited, I can't imagine what they cut out.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 2, 2004)

they appear to be for the most part un cut with the exception of the word fuck. shit asshole damn it etc etc are all there but the fucks aren't. they have been overdubbed with the usual fudge friggin etc etc it's kind of dumb that everything else goes but no fuck


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2004)

> they appear to be for the most part un cut with the exception of the word fuck. shit asshole damn it etc etc are all there but the fucks aren't. they have been overdubbed with the usual fudge friggin etc etc it's kind of dumb that everything else goes but no fuck



I'm noticing that with a lot of things nowadays. Comedy Central has this thing where they supposedly show a movie 'uncut' at 1AM on Saturday nights, but almost every movie they've shown has let every word pass except the F bomb. Same with shows like The Shield or Nip/Tuck, which is more offensive, seeing a guy get his face stuck to the red hot eye of a stove, or hearing him say the f-word while he's doing it?


----------



## Zhukov (Jun 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dan _
> *I'm noticing that with a lot of things nowadays. Comedy Central has this thing where they supposedly show a movie 'uncut' at 1AM on Saturday nights, but almost every movie they've shown has let every word pass except the F bomb. Same with shows like The Shield or Nip/Tuck, which is more offensive, seeing a guy get his face stuck to the red hot eye of a stove, or hearing him say the f-word while he's doing it? *



I don't know about that.  I saw the _Southpark_ movie on Comedy Central and they aired *EVERYTHING*.  If you've seen that movie, you know how vulgar certain parts are, including everything going on btwn Saddam and Satan.


----------



## Dan (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, you're right, they did show that one unaired, but all the other supposedly 'uncut' movies they've shown have bleeped out the f-word. Which is so weird because the South Park movie is probably the most cheerfully offensive Hollywood movie I've ever seen, and they had no problem showing that completely uncut.:huh:


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 2, 2004)

it's also the point of the sp movie that we'll let all the sex and violence go but a tiny little f bomb gets everyone panties in a bunch. best scene in that movie:

MR. GARRISON: Okay, children, lets take our seats. We have a lot to learn today. [to Mr. Hat] We sure do, Mr. Hat. Okay, children, lets start the day with a few new math problems. What is five times two?Cmon children, dont be shy. Just give it your best shot. Yes, Clyde?

CLYDE: Twelve?

MR. GARRISON: Okay. Now lets try to get an answer from someone whos not a complete retard. Anyone?Come on, dont be shy.

KYLE: I think I know the answer, Mr. Garrison.

CARTMAN: [mocking Kyle]

KYLE: Shut-up, fatboy!

CARTMAN: ey! Dont call me fat, you fuckin Jew!

MR. GARRISON: Eric! Did you just say the F-word?

CARTMAN: "Jew"?

KYLE: No, hes talkin about "fuck." You cant say "fuck" in school, you fuckin fatass.

MR. GARRISON: Kyle!

CARTMAN: Why the fuck not?

MR. GARRISON: Eric!

STAN: Dude, you just said "fuck" again!

MR. GARRISON: Stanley!

KENNY: Fuck.

MR. GARRISON: Kenny!

CARTMAN: Whats the big deal? It doesnt hurt anybody. Fuck fuckity fuck fuck fuck.

MR. GARRISON: How would you like to go see the school counselor?

CARTMAN: How would you like to suck my balls?

KIDS: [gasping]

MR. GARRISON: What did you say?

CARTMAN: Oh, I-Im sorry, Im sorry. Actually, what I said was: [speaking through bullhorn] "How would you like, to suck my balls, Mr. Garrison?"

KYLE: Holy shit, dude.


----------



## Comrade (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2004)

Hell, you guys have already hit on most of my favorite BoB scenes! I can think of a few funny moments, though.

Easy Company is doing it's customary Friday night march - 12 miles with full packs in the dark. Pvt. Randelman, fed up, asks Lt. Winters why only Easy, out of all the companies, has to do this.

Lt. Winters: " Why do you think?"

Pvt. Randelman: "Because Lt. Sobell hates us, sir."

Lt. Winters: "Lt. Sobell doesn't hate Easy Company, Pvt. Randelman. He just hates you." 

Pvt. Randelman, to a chorus of laughter and catcalls from the entire company: "Thank you, sir!"

Pvt. Hoobler gets into a "conversation" with a British soldier, dressed in a German uniform. The Tommy shoots an utterly unintelligible stream of Cockney at Hoobler, finishing with, "Know wha' I mean?" Hoobler smiles and says, "Not really."

Capt. Winters wakes Capt. Nixon by heaving the contents of Nixon's washbowl at him. Only...it's not water in the bowl. Later, on the Jeep ride to headquarters, Nixon is grousing about how things are being run, then asks Winters, "Are you listening to me?" Winters drily replies, "Hanging on every word."

What an outstanding series. I've seen it several times. I guess my favorite chapter, section, or whatever, is "The Breaking Point."


----------



## Zhukov (Jun 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by musicman _
> *
> Pvt. Hoobler gets into a "conversation" with a British soldier, dressed in a German uniform. The Tommy shoots an utterly unintelligible stream of Cockney at Hoobler, finishing with, "Know wha' I mean?" Hoobler smiles and says, "Not really."*



I like that he tries to walk off with the guy's Luger.


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2004)

Poor old Hoobler. He finally got his Luger, didn't he?


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah. (I dont know if it was the same guy or not) Didn't he take it off the german on horseback in the breaking point? After that, he shot himself in the leg with it. Then Winters either gives it to Hoobler or a differant guy. But yeah, he ends up getting his Luger for his kid brother.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 5, 2004)

i think it was lipton(donnie walhberg) giving it to malarky after those two guys got when they were in their hole.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 6, 2004)

after they got what? hit? So Lipton gave the luger to malarky, right?

Oh, and does anyone know if Winters really accepted the Luger from the German officer in Points? I've heard both that he did and didnt accept it.

And does anyone know if Spiers really gunned down the prisoners during DDay?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 6, 2004)

it was after those guys got hit. they were calling malarkey to the hole they were in and it was shelled. if you watch the documentary "we stand alone together" which is part of band of brothers winters does have a pistol that he was given that he said wasen't fired during the war and hasen't been fired since he got. as far as spiers goes who knows. maybe it's in the book. i don't know i never read it.


----------



## Comrade (Jun 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> 
> And does anyone know if Spiers really gunned down the prisoners during DDay? [/B]



Only the dead.

The production itself puts no eyewitness at the scene, and nothing but rumor backs the claim.  My guess is this particular case is baseless, but not beyond reason.

The fact was, there was no possible was to secure prisoners in the opening operation behind the lines.   Any surrender to the dispersed paratroopers (who were constantly on the move early on) would involve only two choices:  Disarm and release knowing full well they would return rearmed later.  Or execution.   

Any other option was not possible until secure bases could be established.  In most cases, the Paras evaded combat to defend set objectives, and few captures really were really attempted.

Then again, maybe in fact Spiers was rushed.  The series provides for that. 

But any opinions on this history channel curriculum for high school students?  It seems to take this film a little too seriously...

http://www.historych.com/classroom/pdf/bandofbrothers/BandofBrothers2.pdf

'When Lieutenant Spiers offers cigarettes to German prisoners and then shoots them, why didnt any of the G.I.s say anything?'

However:

"Band of Brothers is not a documentary. It was made as a work of dramatic entertainment."

"The storyand it is a storydepicts handsome, earnest young men who face daunting challenges and bravely achieve great victories. Does Band of Brothers romanticize the story
of Easy Company? Does it romanticize World War Two, or war in general? Is it significant that The History Channels on-air broadcast of Band of Brothers was sponsored by the U.S.
Army?"

My supplentary text supplants a dramatic depiction of a US war crime with actual fact.

Normandy Massacres WW II

http://www.mackillers.8m.com/normandy.html

I honestly don't trust the huge liberal base of high school teachers to help students answer any of the questions in the curriculum.   Much of this is way too open to political bias.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 24, 2004)

Well I heard elsewhere that Winters in WE Stand Alone Together had not a luger but a P38?   Also I heard that he like, 'accepted' it, but let the officer keep it, as sidearms then were not viewed as weapons of war, but signs of class and importance (of course, anyone would pull it out and start firing if in dire need to). But how would he have the pistol in the documentry if he didnt physically take it? Perhaps it was the P38 and not a Luger, but then why would he say that it was? Well, I suppose I may never know, or if I watch it again closely I may figure it out. Im gonna buy the series tomorrow, if I can get to Sams club tomorrow. I hope I can, but then I wouldnt get much sleep the next couple of days.


----------



## huenoun (Feb 20, 2012)

I have mixed feelings regarding the overall series...although I just finished wathcing the episode why we fight....it was extremely powerful and filled me with an overwhelming feeling of pain when they showed the concentration camps...sometimes when i watch the dvd I skip that part. its just so awful. i cannot believe people had to tolerate those conditions and live under that scum.  so the series definatly is important. I had a friend back in high school who used to joke about the holocaust..maybe my generation is just desensitized but that is no laughing matter.  the series pointed that out for me. it really shows the contrast of these germans living in these opulent houses holding themselves with dignity meanwhile 10 miles away hidden in the woods are their slave camps. talk about a dystopia masquerading as a utopia. it really was important that we defeated those tyrants and helped the jews establish their homeland


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 20, 2012)

I admit, I haven't had the pleasure of viewing BoB, but the series certainly sounds interesting.  I don't have TV reception but do watch DVDs.  I'll have to see whether I can borrow it, or just wait until I have a few bucks extra.

I do recall watching "We Were Soldiers Once" with my SIL, before he joined the Army.  His first reaction was to ask about the French in Vietnam.  His last response was when the summary statement about soldiers not fighting so much for some vague concept as much as fighting for each other.  He's on his third deployment to the Middle East and has buried a few friends.  He understands much better now than he did then.  (The book was really good!)


----------



## MikeK (Feb 25, 2012)

CrazyLiberal said:


> > _Originally posted by Semper Fi _
> > *it was almost more fun than cleaning a gun!*
> 
> 
> ...


Guns are not evil, wicked things.  They are (to some) extremely interesting, ingeniously conceived devices which serve useful purposes.  Because they are sometimes subject to misuse does not mean they have no constructive usefulness.  

My father was a locksmith by trade but he also was a very proficient amateur gunsmith who made extra money buying, "sporterizing" and selling surplus WW-II infantry firearms.  So although my brother and I were raised around guns of all kinds we were carefully taught early on they aren't toys and they have lethal potential.  

Beginning in our early teens he often took us upstate to a friend's farm where we'd spend the day shooting rifles and handguns (and bows), so weapons held no special allure or fascination for us.  We took them quite for granted, we understood them and were never inclined to misuse them.


----------



## J.E.D (Feb 25, 2012)

Semper Fi said:


> Any thoughts on this mini-series? I recorded all of them with my brother when it was on the History Channel. I thought it was sobering and extremely well-deplicted. It captured war itself with seemingly no intent to score big in Hollywood. My favorites are the two episodes in Bastogne and the Hurtgen Forest, and the one, Why We Fight. What are your opinions?



Excellent mini-series. If you're interested in the 2003 invasion of Iraq, you should check out the HBO mini-series 'Generation Kill'. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Kill_(TV_series)

Generation Kill is a 2008 HBO television miniseries based on the book of the same name by Evan Wright about his experience as an embedded reporter with the 1st Reconnaissance Battalion of the United States Marine Corps during the 2003 invasion of Iraq.


----------

